
Facebook’s weapon amid chaos and controversy: misdirection - AnatMl2
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/15/chaos-controversy-facebook-fights-misinformation-with-misdirection/
======
joe_hills
The craziest part to me was that they wanted to discredit their protestors via
both: 1\. anti-Semitism (claiming the protestors were working for Soros) 2\.
anti-anti-Semitism (claiming the protesters hated Jews)

I feel like there's an incredulity limit to what a company can do before the
general populace starts revolting against them, and attempting to combine
these two tactics may severely strain it, if not blow past it altogether.

~~~
pathseeker
>anti-Semitism (claiming the protestors were working for Soros)

That's not anti-semitism and you do yourself a disservice if you convince
yourself it is. It's like claiming everyone mad at the Koch brothers is just
racist against Dutch decent.

~~~
joe_hills
I disagree. The Jewish Chronicle specifically links the use of "globalists" as
an anti-Semitic dog whistle term to George Soros.

[https://www.thejc.com/comment/comment/what-does-the-term-
glo...](https://www.thejc.com/comment/comment/what-does-the-term-globalist-
mean-when-it-comes-to-jews-gary-cohn-donald-trump-1.461072)

------
hart_russell
This is one too many missteps in my eyes. I deleted my facebook, now it's time
to delete my Instagram.

~~~
aviv
For anyone running a business or otherwise involved in the selling process of
any service or product, deleting FB/IG is foolish. You are letting your
emotions distance yourself and your business from where the customers and
prospects are.

~~~
dabockster
After all that’s happened and what can likely happen in the future, do you
really want to associate your brand with something like Facebook?

~~~
aviv
Yes. You are looking at it from a developer/employee point of view. Running
multiple businesses I know for a fact Facebook is a must. Even CEOs and other
execs at companies using our products reach out routinely over Facebook. Then
of course you have the private groups. So much business is done at private FB
groups, you have no idea. Leads that we have been chasing for a long time over
regular channels such as email, phone, Linkedin, etc. - became closed deals
due to short Facebook messenger exchanges with decision makers.

That's on the business deal making side.

From a consumer point of view - if you don't have presence on Facebook, you
simply do not exist.

~~~
switch007
> So much business is done at private FB groups, you have no idea.

Would you care to quantify that, then?

~~~
aviv
I really don't care to do that, no. I'm not looking to convince anyone of
anything, just stating facts. The level of access to decision makers in many
industry-specific private FB groups is incredibly valuable. I closed several
6-digit multi year deals just because I was at the right private group at the
right time. To dismiss FB as a useless tool and delete a profile is short
sighted. As a business you owe it to your employees and customers to be where
business is conducted. A big part of it is now transacted inside FB's walled
garden. Deal with it.

~~~
switch007
> I really don't care to do that, no. I'm not looking to convince anyone of
> anything, just stating facts.

That's cool. Well I really meant provide evidence, so forgive me for being
skeptical ;-)

------
guelo
Couldn't Soros sue for libel? I had the same question when high-level
Republicans kept saying that the anti-Kavanaugh protestors where all paid by
Soros.

------
yourduskquibble
Does this surprise anyone who understands the level of psychological
manipulation they deploy to create quick dopamine hits that create addicts out
of users?

------
cronix
This might get downvoted for being political, but I find it completely
fascinating that 2 polar opposites, both Trump and Zuckerberg, seem to be
employing the exact same tactics. They both are very divisive when there is
controversy and both link people they are battling against to Soros.

~~~
empath75
Why do you think trump and Zuckerberg are opposites? Zuckerberg has been a
colossal asshole since before he started Facebook.

~~~
meesterdude
It's true. iirc he's been a giant douche his entire life according to people
that have known him.

